

Nsa.gov is down - msoad
http://www.nsa.gov?

======
conductor
"NSA site down due to alleged DDoS attack" \- [http://rt.com/usa/nsa-site-
ddos-attack-754/](http://rt.com/usa/nsa-site-ddos-attack-754/)

------
csense
Obligatory xkcd reference: [http://xkcd.com/932/](http://xkcd.com/932/)

------
lechevalierd3on
You can still use Dropbox!

